# Dealer or Direct?



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Just wondering if you Lynskey owners purchased direct or from a dealer? If the price were the same (minus sales tax), would you have preferred to buy from a local bike shop?


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I was given the direct sale price from my LBS (Redbeard Bikes in Brooklyn). I paid sales tax but did not pay for shipping. I bought the bike built. I got a full fitting (we met twice for a total of 4 maybe 5 hours), and I swapped out the Lynskey seat for a Fizik @ just about 50% off retail. 

Perhaps most importantly, he had several bikes in different sizes for me to try before I bought my R255. I am really glad I went through my LBS.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Depends on what you are doing. In my case I only buy frames so I've only ever gone straight to the source during sales events. If you can't build a bike up from scratch or you take your bikes in for servicing you should go through a dealer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought mine as a frame only direct from Lynskey. They are awesome to deal with.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I bought a complete bike directly from Lynskey. At the time, it was during a Christmas sale that began on Black Friday in 2013. I got a 35% discount on the complete bike. I contemplated buying just the frame and i had looked for wheelsets and groupsets on various websites, but ultimately, the 35% off of everything was less than I could buy just the frame for and parts elsewhere.

I called and talked to both Don and Mike dozens of times. I ultimately bought an R255 with full Ultegra 6800. It was shipped to my door completely unassembled, just as I had ordered it within a month. I had my LBS build it up for $80. She rides like a charm!!

View attachment 303873


View attachment 303874


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought a complete bike from Adrenaline. Lynskey direct didn't offer the options to customize that Adrenaline did. It allowed me to set a budget and upgrade specific components to give me the best bang for my buck. LBSs didn't carry Lynskey.


----------



## Scar (Sep 13, 2014)

I have two Lynskeys and my wife has one. The first two we bought the frames through our favorite local bike shop and Lynskey dealer. We ordered the parts through the shop and had them build the bikes up to our specifications. 

My second one I bought five years later directly from Lynskey after several phone calls and exchanges of emails with Don. Lynskey had a sale going and I could get the frame a good bit cheaper than going through a dealer. Plus, I had it shipped to my daughter who lives about 50 miles away across a state line so I didn't have to pay sales tax. Our state and local sales tax combined is 9.75% which means that no sales tax alone was a considerable savings. I again ordered the parts through the same shop and had them build up the bike.

The first two bikes were custom geometry but the last one, a Helix, was stock with a bit of added paint. The dealer actually had a built up Helix on the floor for sale but it did not have a single component that I would have chosen. Both purchases worked out well for us and the shop. 

Don was great to work with and never exhibited any pressure to buy and did not try to hurry me at all. For that last frame, I couldn't have done any better by going through my local Lynskey dealer since I could talk directly with Don at Lynskey. And of course I got the discount price as well as a large saving on the high sales tax of my state.

Good luck in your choice. I love Ti bikes in general and my two Lynskeys in particular.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I got one for my wife (R350) last year. We bought the frame/fork/headset directly from Lynskey. We had to wait a month to get it because they were fabricating that frame when we ordered it. I ordered all the components and wheels elsewhere so she got everything exactly as she wanted it. 

Lynskey is good to deal with. There's no sales tax and the employees are helpful. The component packages they offer are kind of limited. Its a bit annoying that they charge $200 extra for the brushed finish. That ought to be standard. I think Adrenaline sells the frames for the same price as Lynskey with the brushed finish at no extra charge. I would have bought from them, but they didn't have the frame in stock.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for your replies. Looks like direct from Lynskey is a good way to go.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

This is an older thread so I sure the OP has already got his bike, but for anyone else I got mine through Adrenalin Bikes and I was referred to them by Lynskey because I wanted some changes done that Lynskey couldn't do and Adrenalin could. So Lynskey sent them the completed bike and Adrenalin made the changes via swap and then sent the bike to me. If you don't want to make any changes to the stock components Lynskey puts on a bike then I would go direct, otherwise a local dealer, which I didn't have one, or Adrenalin Bikes is the route to go.


----------

